# Menopur or Bemfola (Gonal)



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

Would welcome any advice - 

I'm just about to start a fresh cycle treatment for #2 at a new clinic.  As standard they use Bemfola but have said they're open to me using Menopur if I'd like to.  I used Menopur on my previous cycle that resulted in my DS so enquired about whether it was wise to change.  The consultant told me there was no difference and it was up to me but reading up on it there is a difference between the two in terms of FSH/LH composition. 

Do I stick with what worked before or go with what the clinic use as standard on the basis they're more used to working with the Bemfola and I may therefore get better results? 

I'm really stuck on it - confused by the clinic leaving it up to me! 

Thanks


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally I’d stick with what I know worked. Menopur worked well for me, but the cycles I did with gonal f and fostimon were terrible. They did not agree with my body at all and I wasted 2 cycles. I wish I’d stuck to my guns and made them stay on Menopur


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Pollita - I'm erring towards doing that, just hard when the clinic advocates something else because they believe it delivers better outcomes!


----------

